# Anyone in the Borders?



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello, I'm getting referred to fertility clinic in Borders. We are going to need ICSI by the looks of it. Has anyone been through it? Think the actual treatment might happen in eri rather than gbh? Any idea of waiting times? Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm not in the Borders, in edi but my hubby is from your neck of the woods! 

Once u have the letter saying ur on the list it's about 10-12 months till you actually start treatment. What's the latest letter you've had from them as even getting to that point can take a while.


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks Sarah. All we've had so far as he has given two sperm samples and I have to go to an appt with a gynacologist at bgh on 3rd of jan. I haven't had any tests or anything yet.

Was reading your post about the DNA fragmentation. That sucks. Now I'm worried my husbands will be the same cos of his undescended testicles too. I like how you said it was the cherry on the top of a s*^<t year. I can imagine! I can identify with that. It's hard when you have fertility issues cos on the outside everything seems fine but I am devastated inside. 

I was so hoping for a surprise natural Bfp this month in a last hope to avoid the horrors of ivf but I think af is about to show up :-(


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi

In a good way (if u can view it that way) having a semen analysis result that warrants ICSI means you will move to 'the list' quite quickly as you won't need to wait for appointments and test for you!  

I have great respect for the staff at ERI bit I feel let down and disappointed with the way they assumed without any concrete evidence that my hubby's sperm were ok despite not having the op till he was 8. If you are worried about this def speak to any doctor you see. Its unlikely the will give any further testing ( we had to go to the GCRM in glasgow and fork out 700quid for it). But it's the best money we ever spent. What age was your hubby when he had it done?  Is he taking a good conception vitamin, non smoker, cutting back on booze etc? 

I understand your feelings that you have. This is very hard to go through and I agree that because the issue isn't visible or obvious it makes it more difficult. How long have you been ttc?

And don't give up on a surprise bfp! It can happen . 

Feel free to pm me anytime. X


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

They were operated on when he was 6. He has been taking wellman etc and been going to acupuncture too. We have been ttc for 11 months. Do you know the reason for the DNA fragmentation was due to the undescended testicles? Probably safe to assume I suppose. Wow £700 is a lot of money. Hopefully now you have identified this problem you can sort it out. How long have you been trying? Are you able to do anything to improve the fragmentation?. I am trying to stay happy and positive and af is not here yet! The games not over til the red lady sings.

Forgot to say, he is a non smoker and has a healthyish lifestyle but does drink at weekends but not to excess.


----------

